# Fruit cake



## camrodri (Apr 15, 2009)

This recipe can be used as a dessert, accompanying any of my previous recipes or simply as a small meal during the day.
 
Beat 8 egg whites to snow, add the egg yolks and 4 tablespoons of flour. This beat is divided into 2 greased cooking molds and cooked in the hot oven.
 
With 10 mangoes make a jelly cooking the pulps with a cup of sugar. Hanging and starts to fire again, stirring with a wooden spoon until it thicks.
 
Remove the mix from one of the cooking molds, place on a plate and place a layer of mango jelly. Cover with the dough of the other cooking mold.
 
Take a can of fruit in syrup and mix the juice with one tablespoon mayonnaise. Pour over the cake to soak the dough and garnish with chopped fruit.
 
Serve cold.


----------

